
Kubernetes on Mesos – Try It Now – Mesosphere - florianleibert
http://mesosphere.com/2014/12/12/kubernetes-on-mesos/
======
presspot
Kubernetes on Mesos makes sense to me. When you run Kubernetes on GCE, you
have all of Google's infrastructure... but if you run it anywhere else, how do
you get scale and HA without Mesos? (Let's be frank: when is anybody going to
run 100% of their workloads on GCE). I think Kubernetes on Mesos fills the 90%
gap of all Kubernetes apps running outside of Google and maybe even on Google
for app portability.

------
florianleibert
You can try it on either Digital Ocean or GCE.

~~~
nivertech
Why there is no try on AWS?

Also I'd like to know why somebody would use kubernetes/Mesos vs.
marathon/Mesos ?

